# شغل الويندوز بدون هارد دسك مع Windows XP Live Edition 2



## s_h (23 يناير 2008)

Windows XP Live Edition 2


بالطبع الكل اكيد سمع عن هذه الاسطوانه الرائعة Windows XP Live Edition 2 
وهى عباره عن ويندوز تقوم بنسخة على سيدى وبهذه الاسطوانه تقدر تشغل الويندوز بدون هارد 
وتصلح الويندوز وانقذ ملفاتك وغيره .
بالطبع هذه النسخة تتميز عن النسخة السابقة فقد عثرت عليها اثناء تصفحى احد المواقع الاجنبية واحببت ان يستفيد منها من الذى لا يعرفها ..
وصف النسخة..
Run Windows XP Directly From Your CD Rom...no installation Needed!!! 
Just Burn this ISO on cd rom...insert CD in your cd drive.....Restart pc with using cd rom as 1st boot device...and you're done...windows xp will directly run from CD !!! 
so many softwares also built in with this !! Special version Windows XP Mcft: Live Edition 2(WinPE) capable to be loaded from this compact disc in operative memory of your personal computer. 
WinPE has the same kernel as well as at Windows XP, but only with that difference, that there there is a sufficient minimum to enter on any section of the machine{car} or to be connected to a network. The disk allows to restore operational systems when those refuse to be loaded. 
Support of all operational systems from Mcft Win9X/NT/2000/XP and, accordingly, file systems FAT/FAT32/NTFS/CDFS. 
أدر ويندوز إكس بي مباشرة من روم. للقرص المدمج ..لا جهاز احتاج !!! 
فقط أحرق هذا آي إس أو على روم. القرص المدمج ..أدخل قرص مدمج في مشغّل أقراص مدمجة .....أعد بدء الكمبيوتر الشّخصيّ باستخدام روم القرص المدمج كآلة الحذاء الأولى ...و أنت كُفِيتَ ...مباشرة سيجري ويندوز إكس بي من القرص المدمج !!! 
بنت كثير من البرامج أيضًا بهذا !! مكفت ويندوز إكس بي النّسخة الخاصّ : الطّبعة الحيّة 2 ( وينب ) قادرون ليُحَمَّل من هذا القرص المدمج في الذّاكرة الفعّالة لكمبيوترك الشّخصيّ . 
لدى وينب نفس اللّبّ بالإضافة إلى في ويندوز إكس بي، لكنّ فقط بذلك الاختلاف، ذلك هناك هناك الحدّ الأدنى كافي للبدء فى أيّ قسم من الماكينة { سيّارة } أو ليكون متّصلة بشبكة . يسمح القرص لاستعادة نظم العامل متى هؤلاء القمامة ليُحَمَّل . 
دعم كلّ نظم العامل من مكفت وين9كس / إن تي / 2000 / إكس بي و، الاتّفاق

للتحميل 

إضغط هنا 

باسوورد فك الضغط :- www.webxposed.de


----------



## s_h (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شغل الويندوز بدون هارد دسك مع Windows XP Live Edition 2*

http://forums.ikhwan.net/t/showthread.php?t=26704


----------



## emad_naseeif (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شغل الويندوز بدون هارد دسك مع Windows XP Live Edition 2*

thank's


----------



## Ayal (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شغل الويندوز بدون هارد دسك مع Windows XP Live Edition 2*

شكرا لك على هذه النسخة الرائعة


----------



## samirs (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شغل الويندوز بدون هارد دسك مع Windows XP Live Edition 2*

thank you very much


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شغل الويندوز بدون هارد دسك مع Windows XP Live Edition 2*

شكرااااااااااااا
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك​


----------



## sondos_m2006 (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شغل الويندوز بدون هارد دسك مع Windows XP Live Edition 2*

*طبعا شكرا جدا على تعبك وعلى نسخة ويندوز بالمواصفات الجميلة دى بس للاسف مش هنزلها ولا افكر انى انزلها كفاية انها من موقع للاخوان دى تخلينى استغنى عن كل المميزات دى شكرا ليك تانى يا تامر على تعبك بس اول تنقى المصادر اللى تجيب منها للمنتدى*


----------



## s_h (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شغل الويندوز بدون هارد دسك مع Windows XP Live Edition 2*



sondos_m2006 قال:


> *طبعا شكرا جدا على تعبك وعلى نسخة ويندوز بالمواصفات الجميلة دى بس للاسف مش هنزلها ولا افكر انى انزلها كفاية انها من موقع للاخوان دى تخلينى استغنى عن كل المميزات دى شكرا ليك تانى يا تامر على تعبك بس اول تنقى المصادر اللى تجيب منها للمنتدى*



اخى العزيز السيد المسيح اتى للخطاة وليس الابرار ثانى دة برنامج يعنى تكنولوجى دى متاحة لائى حد اوضحلك مثلآ لو فى عالم مش تبعنة اكتشف علاج لمرض معين مش هتخدة علشان هوة اللى اكتشفة ...........؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
اخوك فى المسيح تامر


----------



## sondos_m2006 (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شغل الويندوز بدون هارد دسك مع Windows XP Live Edition 2*



s_h قال:


> اخى العزيز السيد المسيح اتى للخطاة وليس الابرار ثانى دة برنامج يعنى تكنولوجى دى متاحة لائى حد اوضحلك مثلآ لو فى عالم مش تبعنة اكتشف علاج لمرض معين مش هتخدة علشان هوة اللى اكتشفة ...........؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
> اخوك فى المسيح تامر


*لا طبعا مين قال كده انا مش متعصبة ولا حاجة سواء مع المسلمين او الديانات الاخرى وموضوع العلم ده انا مش بحب ادخل فيه موضوع الديانة خالص بس المشكلة ان ده موقع للاخوان المشهورين بتفكيرهم الارهابى المتعصب واحنا هنا على منتدى الكنيسة يعنى منتدى السلام والمحبة ارجو تكون فكرتى وصلت*


----------



## SHAKER11 (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شغل الويندوز بدون هارد دسك مع Windows XP Live Edition 2*

مشكووووووووور


----------



## mxdjanyway (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شغل الويندوز بدون هارد دسك مع Windows XP Live Edition 2*

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## mounir (27 أبريل 2011)

مشكور  جدا  جدا


----------



## elamer1000 (28 أبريل 2011)

*الف شكر يا غالى*

*+++*​


----------

